# Unterschiedliche Ausgabe in Emulator und auf Smartphone



## Gast2 (17. Aug 2012)

Hi,

im Eclipse habe ich einen bestimmten Text für die Ausgabe geschrieben.
Diesen Wert (einen String) habe ich nachträglich geändert.
Nun erscheint im Emulator der neue String und im Smartphone der alte String.
Ich habe erneuert per F5, Contextmenü, habe Eclipse mehrfach neu gestartet, die App vom Smartphone gelöscht, die *.apk aus dem Package gelöscht...

Was kann ich effektiv noch machen, damit die Änderung auf beiden Anzeigen den neuen String ausgibt?
Mit Dank
vom Frank


----------



## SlaterB (17. Aug 2012)

ganz allgemein gesprochen:
je weniger zu finden, desto weiter zurückgehen,
kannst du nicht z.B. eine zweite Applikation draufspielen?
wenn ja, dann benenne dein Projekt oder was auch immer um, wenn eine neue Datei, meinetwegen Version17.apk herauskommt,
muss die ja ziemlich sicher einen neuen Stand enthalten, 

im weiteren Zweifel fange wirklich ein neues Projekt an, versuche wirklich eine neue Dummy-Applikation zu erstellen,
ist diese per Zauberhand genau die alte? doch hoffentlich nicht, wenn erstmal die neu ist, dann alle Inhalte der alten
dort rüber kopieren


----------



## Gast2 (17. Aug 2012)

Versionsnummer ( und -name) ändern und App-Name ändern reichte leider nicht aus.
Neue App wird erst mal entsprechend richtig dargestellt.

Ich hoffe, dass dieses Problem nicht häufiger auftritt.
Bei einem aufwenigeren App wäre das so viel unnötige Arbeit...


----------

